# Can't get enough of "Slack Key"



## Jim Bryan (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3n30zlFCtg


For those not currently in Hawaii.


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks--I love slack key also.  The historical part was very interesting.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEh0bZW_Kl8


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 3, 2013)

See if you can find some Slack Key on Pandora.com

Sterling, 2 months till Kauai


----------



## Fisch (Aug 3, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> See if you can find some Slack Key on Pandora.com
> 
> Sterling, 2 months till Kauai



We are 2 months from today.  Oct. 3rd for us.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2013)

116 days for me. but we are staying 3 weeks.
I am going to check out some slack key while we're there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 4, 2013)

Love it, thanks!


----------



## Mauiwmn (Aug 4, 2013)

Jim Bryan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3n30zlFCtg
> 
> 
> For those not currently in Hawaii.



Jim, thanks for posting this.   We love this music while visiting Hawaii but did not know of the slack key tradition.  

We also enjoy Dennis Pavao.  Nothing like listening to his music in the dead of winter to raise your spirits and put you in the Hawaii vibe.

http://youtu.be/wLM-q7U8C4Q

Mahalo!


----------



## gcoleman (Aug 5, 2013)

*Me too!  Slack key on O'ahu...*

I've been playing slack key guitar for about three years now, after finding some neat recordings.  Love it.

While on O'ahu, you can hear Cyril Pahinui (of the famed Pahinui family, and famed in his own right!) at the Kani Ka Pila Grille in the Outrigger Hotel in Waikiki on Wednesday evenings.  A great show.

Cyril also gives workshop classes at the Bishop Museum.  I took one of his workshops at Columbia University in New York City last year and it was terrific!  

When you come home, you can keep up with doings in the slack key world on www.taropatch.net.  They list various performances and workshops all over the place.

By the way, I've been looking for some other slack key players in the northern Virginia area...anyone know of someone who might like to get together and  jam?



Gary


----------



## Conan (Aug 5, 2013)

Any chance we'll find a performance, either on Big Island or Maui - - we'll be there this month! (August 2013)


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Aug 5, 2013)

Check out George Kahumoku's slack key show in Lahaina:

http://www.slackkeyshow.com/


----------

